# We have a 6month old baby. My husband just started playing online game everyday



## Simplemom3 (11 mo ago)

Im wondering if this is normal for families. Im feeling a little neglected. We share same duties together with the baby BUT i
Notice my husband is always out of sync with me. We no longer spend the quality time together we used to. He goes to his den, play game with group of friends and once a week he practices with his band. When i question him about his time for family, he said he has time for us i just dont have friends thats why im feeling lonely. So i want to review my situation whether im right or wrong coz im willing to adjust if im on fault.
I dont know why im continously feeling neglected. I guess coz he does not include me in his circle because i have to take care of baby on his free time.
We used to be really close before baby comes out but after. We always have to do things separately. Dont get me wrong he is kind and still
Caring but im
Jelous of his
Time with friends because all i do on my free time is prepare bottles and do baby stuff, rarely my own stuff.
Can u pla advise how i can manage myself so i dont create conflict in our relationship. I dont want to nag all the time especially when im just seeking attention


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Playing his game everyday is excessive with a new baby there. He should maybe to every other day at most and on the days he doesn;t play give you a complete break to do whatever you find relaxing. I think you guys should also try and do at least 1 date night per week. Do you have a family member nearby who could babysit for a couple of hours a week. 

I would do some research into some new moms groups around you. It's a great way to make new friends with women who are dealing with similar life changes to you. You having a social outlet will help you a lot. 

Ideally It would be best if he only played the game once or twice a week, gave you the same time off to relax and the rest you did stuff together. 

Having a new baby is a huge transition, it takes a little time to find a good balance for everyone. Patience and communication is very important.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Simplemom3 said:


> Im wondering if this is normal for families. Im feeling a little neglected. We share same duties together with the baby BUT i
> Notice my husband is always out of sync with me. We no longer spend the quality time together we used to. He goes to his den, play game with group of friends and once a week he practices with his band. When i question him about his time for family, he said he has time for us i just dont have friends thats why im feeling lonely. So i want to review my situation whether im right or wrong coz im willing to adjust if im on fault.
> I dont know why im continously feeling neglected. I guess coz he does not include me in his circle because i have to take care of baby on his free time.
> We used to be really close before baby comes out but after. We always have to do things separately. Dont get me wrong he is kind and still
> ...


You'll have to tell him he needs to take care of the baby more since he has free time. He thinks that's YOUR job, apparently and that that leaves him free to have recess. You'll have to sit him down. Tell him you are becoming resentful because he has so much free leisure time and that he has to help with home and baby.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I’d think Friday or Saturday evenings or once per week would be reasonable with babies around. Good luck sister.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

He needs to find a game you can play together like WoW and then you won’t even notice that pesky baby when you’re in the middle of a raid.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

has the frequency of sex declined since the new baby arrived. Because that is the number one reason men get pissed off after the baby shows up, and might be why he is hiding in his video games.

time to initiate some? 
( and in deference to the ladies who say you have to wait a long time after childbirth, if the primary equipment is sore, you can use other parts of your body)


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

This doesn't seem to be complicated, but nagging him isn't going to work. Just appeal to him that like he wants his own time, you deserve some of your own. If he's caring, he'll understand and take the baby so that you can devote some time to yourself. And then won't feel resentful when he's out. I think you guys can reach a middle ground.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Simplemom3 said:


> Im wondering if this is normal for families. Im feeling a little neglected. We share same duties together with the baby BUT i
> Notice my husband is always out of sync with me. We no longer spend the quality time together we used to. He goes to his den, play game with group of friends and once a week he practices with his band. When i question him about his time for family, he said he has time for us i just dont have friends thats why im feeling lonely. So i want to review my situation whether im right or wrong coz im willing to adjust if im on fault.
> I dont know why im continously feeling neglected. I guess coz he does not include me in his circle because i have to take care of baby on his free time.
> We used to be really close before baby comes out but after. We always have to do things separately. Dont get me wrong he is kind and still
> ...



Spending all his time on games?! Unacceptable!

He should be spending all his time on TAM!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Did he agree to wanting a baby, or did you get baby fever and push him to having a baby?

I know this is a blunt question, but I have two friends where the wife of each got baby fever and kept nagging them until they got pregnant. Both of my friends built up resentment and it caused relationship issues.


----------

